# BBQ Leftovers?



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

We had about 15 people over yesterday. I grilled 2" thick ribeyes for all. I had a couple steaks left over; one went in the freezer in a vacu-seal bag. I slice up potatoes perpendicular to their axis and then stick a slice of onion between each potato segment. I wrap all that in foil with some salt and pepper, a glove or two of garlic, and a pat of butter, then toss the foil ball into the coals. 

So today I sliced up the raw veggies from the veggie tray left over, the steak, and tossed everything in a pot with some curry paste and chicken broth. A tasty, veggie filled curry for the next two work nights.

Anyone else do something tasty with their Memorial Day leftovers?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Leftovers? What leftovers???????? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

after all the BBQ talk, we had mahi-mahi with an orange ginger sauce.


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Anyone else do something tasty with their Memorial Day leftovers?


We had plenty of left over kabobs! I took all the meat, vegetables, and fruit off the skewers and plan on eating them all this week for lunch at work!


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I still have a little simple syrup, and a few mint leaves, but I am all out of bourbon.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

agnash said:


> I still have a little simple syrup, and a few mint leaves, but I am all out of bourbon.


A man after my own heart!

For us though, it was an Italian margarita on BBQ day. Three shots tequila (I was using a good _anejo_), 1/2 a shot amaretto, 1/2 a shot sweet and sour mix, 1/2 a shot simply syrup, lots of rocks. Refreshing and quite the conversation lubrication.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

SoutherWinds said:


> We had plenty of left over kabobs! I took all the meat, vegetables, and fruit off the skewers and plan on eating them all this week for lunch at work!


Sounds good. You will make your office mates jealous.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I took the leftover steaks and made steak and eggs for breakfast this morning.


----------

